
Product People: A podcast for people who make their living building products - admp
http://productpeople.tv/
======
seanMeverett
Great stuff guys, keep it up! There's nothing out there for product people.
Actually starting a 180 day blog series on every day in th life of building my
team's latest product. We should chat sometime!

~~~
mijustin
I didn't post this to HN, but I'm one of the hosts. Thanks for the
encouragement.

------
mijustin
Wow. I was wondering why there was a big spike in traffic today. ;) Thanks for
the post!

